# how-to make a depthfinder portable?



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I need to convert a depthfinder to become portable. The conversion kit online for this model (Eagle Strataview 128) is around $150 and it only runs on 8 D batteries. I was wondering if I could hook this up to motorcycle battery and run it from that. Has anyone ever done this before? Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Go and get a gel cel battery (Vexilar type) from Gander mountain to start. Then make a holder for your transducer. A simpmle cross to fit across the ice hole with a vertical bar to mount the ducer to hold it under the water. I used 1/8" thick aluminum and fashioned it to hang on the side of the bucket I used to carry my gear and the battery. Stood the bucket next to the hole and....wa-lah. portable unit!   BTW you will also need something to charge the battery with.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Gel cel? Are they 12volt? Any idea how much those will run me? 

My other portable unit just crapped out on me so I am scrambling to get something put together quickly. Hopefully, I'll have a Vex next year...unless this works out! Thanks Shortdrift!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I used a couple of 6 volt lantern batteries from wal mart last year they come in twin packs and they are cheap and all you have to do is jumper the + of 1 battery to the - of the other battery then put your sonar power on the + and - it ran my flasher all day long with no problems. 
But if your planning on doing alot of fishing Shortdrift's way is the way to go since you can re-charge the gel cell
Geowol


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=GC-125


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Gander should have the charger as well as the battery.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I use a small 12 volt marine battery that I got from wal-mart... it weighs around 20 lbs ... so it it isnt to good to carry to far.. but it will last a over week using it 8hours a day.. found this out in canada... I dont see why you couldnt use a motorcycle battery...... and as far as the transducer I just use a slat of wood with a wingnut on a bucket...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Motorcycle battery best idea , dry cell batteries will die REAL fast on a cold day. Motorcycle battery cost about 19-23 $ . When my gel -cell dies i will replace with one. No need to buy most expensive one as fishfinder has minimal draw compared to any moyorcycle. Also can use 2- amp setting on car battery charger ( almost everybody has one of these ) to recharge.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Been using this setup for about five years.

Nothing more than an old Eagle fish finder /backpack /homemade transducer holder and a 4 amp closed cell battery.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I can see why you need most of what is in the pic but answer me this, why the cat? oh I see, something has to bring the fish home to mamma. ha ha

bill


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Dave Genz has nothing on me! I'm gonna field test it this afternoon. Thanks again for all the help, esecially Shortdrift! I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

bill_gfish said:


> I can see why you need most of what is in the pic but answer me this, why the cat?
> bill


Live bait


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that response made my night.

Portable looks good. I picked up a flasher at a garage sale this summer I am anxious to try. Right now I am looking at underwater cameras. I can't afford one and only ice fish a few times a year so I am just teasing myself, maybe.

bill


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Pymybob

With all due respect, the material you used for your box may not hold up to well to moisture. Made the discovery when I used the same material as a workbench surface.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

yea, I thought about that too. It was the only scrap wood I had enough of to construct the box with. I did, however, line the bottom piece with 8 mil landscaping plastic for just that reason. I'll just have to see how it holds up.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

I have an old sitex graph mounted in a tackle box with enough room left over for a cabelas gel-cell. the 'ducer is on a very old clamp-on type pole about 30" long. You might give that a try as it'll keep your equipment out of the way when your not using it.


----------

